# Request: No longer require "Seen With" disclosure for RCI Weeks sightings



## bnoble (Nov 16, 2010)

I have a request of The Powers That Be.

The TUG sightings board currently requires that any sightings be posted together with at least a general description of the week with which the search was carried out.  I (and presumably others) prefer not to attract too much attention to the weeks with which I am searching, and so I very rarely post sightings here.  As I'm sure many of you are aware, I tend to post them OT instead, where disclosure is not a requirement.

However, now that trade power has been made visible, I'm wondering if it is still necessary to disclose the searching unit.  I would likely post more sightings if that requirement were lifted, and I suspect some others might too.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 19, 2010)

Good point. There seems to be no need now to state what one is using for searching, unless there is some sort of home resort or home priority involved (and home resort & home priority don't seem to be currently working under the new system.)


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 19, 2010)

Would you not have to indicate the number of "points" that the week requires?

Also this would only apply to RCI not II.


----------



## JudyS (Nov 20, 2010)

dioxide45 said:


> Would you not have to indicate the number of "points" that the week requires?
> 
> Also this would only apply to RCI not II.


Yes and yes!


----------



## MichaelColey (Nov 20, 2010)

I'm sure the moderators realize when it's really required and when it isn't and aren't nit-picky about it, but I agree that it would be good to formalize it in the rules.

When I have posted close-in sightings in the past, for instance, I usually haven't included details about the deposit I saw it with, since everything should see it.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 20, 2010)

I agree that this all makes sense, and I don't think it's a problem.  But if you actually want the rule changed, contact TUGBrian.


----------

